# A pedestal for my Taig lathe



## timB (Sep 8, 2010)

I have learned so much here at HMEM, I figure I had better at least show something in return. With that in mind, please accept this story in pictures and words as I build "A pedestal for my Taig lathe."

Since I am a complete newb at this hobby, I hope the elders will jump in here with suggestions, tips, and point out any error in my ways. Hmmm... lets see did i oil my ways before starting this project.... :

My shop made fly cutter will be the main tool.

A nice hunk of 6061 aluminum.

I filed one side flat so it wouldn't rock on the mill table.

And so I could work a surface without bumping into clamps, i chain drilled and chiseled a square recess on the ends. These will be trimmed off later.


----------



## timB (Sep 8, 2010)

After squaring up four sides, I trimmed some off with my band saw and milled some more so it will have a finished height of 2".

Now I need to work on the ends. Two holes through the top, which will be covered serve to clamp it to the mill table. I squared up the bottom 1/2" on the small ends with an end mill, flipped it over, and got ready to do a little profiling with the fly cutter.

.007 more to go. I found I could take .250 wide x .050 deep cut with my fly cutter sharpened for aluminum. The last image shows the serious back rake ( degrees 35) i put on the bit, but boy does it chew aluminum.


----------



## joe d (Sep 8, 2010)

Tim

I'm watching this with great interest, this is one of the mods to my Taig that I have been putting off....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## timB (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Joe,

Inspired by the Engineman http://lathes.jrbentley.com/taig.html I took a little simpler route that probable is a little more labor intensive. 

I'm back to the shop for a while. May have some more pictures later this afternoon.

thanX for looking.

edit: Should note that a 3x3x6 piece of material is BIG for a Taig micro mill. ;D


----------



## timB (Sep 8, 2010)

Did anyone notice my mistake in the image with the height gauge? The bottom should be 1/2" high, but it's only cosmetic, no loss. :-\


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been pondering buying another lathe that runs truer than the HF mini lathe. While I plan to keep the HF lathe I do want one without the tailstock alignment problems that plague the HF mini. The Engineman's website has a page where he uses his microscope to examine the tailstock alignment for the Taig right out of the box. I'd say it's pretty accurate judging from his pics. At about half the cost of a Sherline, the Taig is looking pretty good to me. 

Zee, if you're reading this, I know you're looking around too. This may be a good way to go. I noticed the Taig takes a 4.5" swing over bed compared to Sherline's 3.5" Never know when you need a 4.5" flywheel. 

Thanks for the link and good luck on your pedestal Tim. Looks like you've got a good start.


----------



## timB (Sep 8, 2010)

Finished the mill work. I only did three sides. I want a flat surface on the back so I can easily attach a future mod or accessory. It's hard to see in the picture, but there is a radius where the base meets the upper section. 

All that remains to be done is drill and tap mount holes top and bottom. Some file work and polish, and i'll call it done.






thanX for looking.


----------



## timB (Sep 8, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link and good luck on your pedestal Tim. Looks like you've got a good start.



thanX Dennis! Engineman really made a jewel of that little Taig. I plan on copying some more of his ideas with my own twist of course.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 8, 2010)

File work? That is a very good looking pedestal as is.
Taig mill eh? Looks like it works very well. I'm going to have to investigate.

Yeah Trout. I've been watching. Sherline, Taig, or a Grizzly. I'm going to start collecting specs. ;D But it will be a long time before I can make a move.


----------



## timB (Sep 8, 2010)

Zee,

The mill does a fine job, just easy to max out i guess. Same with the Taig lathe; small!

I actually have an old Craftsman 12" that I am repainting and building a stand for. Wish it were finished, I need it.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 8, 2010)

You're doing a great job, Tim. As much as I feel that file work is an important part of the home shop
machinists repertoire, I'm with Zee. It looks really nice now. Break the corners maybe just a tiny touch,
but the overall finish is smashin'.

Nice job you did building your flycutter, and nice job you've done using it here!

A Taig lathe and mill. My man!  Thm: I love their machines, and have both, too. 

Show us when you get your lathe mounted up!

Dean


----------



## timB (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Dean,

ThanX for the encouragement. I can't tell ya how long I studied your website to decide what I wanted to do with my Taig first. Thank you is all I can say!

I see you also have an interest in photography. We will have to talk about that sometime; photography is another passion of mine.

Now the finish on this piece is hidden from the camera, that's ok, I can live with it. When I complete the job I will post some images with lighting that reveals what the fly cutter did. Interesting actually. Gives me more ideas of the possibilities in using a fly cutter. 

I'm back to my regular work week, it may be days before I have something to show. I'll be back. ;D


----------

